# What to feed 125 people



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I need advise on what to feed the 125-150 people that attend our Halloween party each year. Every year I do hotdogs and chips and would like to change up this year as cost effectively as possible. We don't have access to electricity where the party is located but can heat and bring pretty easy. This is a fund raising Halloween project so I try and feed people good and scare them too death for a good time hoping for good donations.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Thats tough, it seems like you already had a great money saving menu in the past. 
Were you going to stick to a meal, or would you try snacks?
You could get different kinds of popcorn and hot coca.
I was going to suggest beef sandwiches, but those would be more costly than hotdogs & chips.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

How much preparation time do you want to have?

Submarine sandwiches are good for feeding crowds, and quite cost effective if you make them yourself. Buy a big baguette loaf and put the filling in. You can even pre-cut them to size on the serving platter before bringing them out.

To accompany them, how about pans of baked macaroni and cheese? Or a rice dish? Both are economical and filling.

If you want to get inventive and spend a bit more time, I have an interesting recipe for a squash pate that can be served on a toast round. Meatballs can be quite economical if you make them yourself. They are always a hit and can be brought out after heading.


----------



## Big Greg (Mar 26, 2004)

Okay my wife would probibly kill me since I have not even gone into a grocery store that I have designed or built in the past ten years, but.......

What about turning the tides around a little ? Maybe with a chilli cook off, invite everyone to bring a pot of their own and have your self a little contest - make it fun and cut some cost too.

May be a stupid idea - but hey I'm just a guy and would most likely starve if it wasn't for fast food.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

I think a chili cook off is a great idea. To top off the meal, have a pie or desert cook off, too. And let everyone attending have a vote!

Here's a site I use for good reference, maybe there's something there that might help:

http://members.tripod.com/~lotsofinfo/index.html


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Where we have the haunt is not near a kitchen or any electrical outlets. We have been grilling the hot dogs in the past as that is easiest and quickest to feed so many. Chili sounds great and all the other ideas, just don't have anyway to keep heated, etc. I guess dogs are the only way but I've cooked them for the past 7 years and just wanted to try something different but have NO IDEAS! Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

sisvicki:

checked out your site, think I can definitely figure something out from here; again thanks to all for tips


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey, peewee, another idea, if you are able to build a firepit and have access to a good quality grill (like the kind at campgrounds), is to cook something open fire style.

our favorite is a big pot of "camp stew". Gather some fresh corn on the cob, soak it in water with the husk on, just remove the silk, ahead of time. Line a very large pot with the soaked corn, then fill the middle of the pot with chunks of potatoe, cabbage, onion, carrots, etc. On top of all them veggies, throw in your meat; hot dogs, bratwurst, kielbasa, whatever you like. Add a little water to the whole thing and put the lid on tight. It takes two strong people to lift it onto the sturdy grill over the fire. Then just keep the fire going all day and about six hours later (when the veggies are all tender) it's done. Then you drain off the water (we sometimes save that for making soup but you don't have to), dump that all onto a nice clean (large) board onto the picnic table and everybody helps themselves (or seperate the veggies from the meat and corn in big roasting pans). We provide buns for the dogs, and don't forget a can of melted butter to dip the corn, too.

The next morning, we make camp hash. Just chop up any leftovers and fry them up in a big cast iron skillet. Top it off with a couple of fried eggs. Now that's living.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Sisvicki I am going to print your post and save it to have at Halloween; if it isn't raining that would be a great idea!


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

You know, those propane burners make a portable way to cook or at least keep stuff hot, too. Usually you can find 3-4 people with turkey fryers you could borrow from, too.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

We have done a very similiar camp stew while camping also, and it is really an excellent meal!
Haven't tried the hash, we don't usually have any leftovers though


----------



## kira (Jan 7, 2005)

*what to feed 125 people*

have you tried contacting the local grocery stores? If you can show them documented proof that it's for charity they might help. Like sell it to you at their cost. Then you charge whatever to get the amount you need for the charity. You can also contact some of the restaruants like subway. IF you have proof of it they may help you also. I have gotten help from the ones here where I live for some of the things i have done. Just an idea and i hope things work for you.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Spaghetti dinners work great, too, maybe with salad and french bread. Bread and pasta are very filling, and Sauce would be your biggest expense.


----------



## Big Greg (Mar 26, 2004)

Peeweeinson,

What about a portable generator ? Just the Home Depot type. Depending an where you live, might not be a bad investment anyway. You can always use it to power props or air compressors during the season.

Just a thought.


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

How about just doing a pot luck? Most foods can be kept warm over sterno burns, which can be pretty cheap.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Each year at our Halloween party, (instead of having the host trying to feed everyone), we have a potluck supper. Only the people that bring food usually eat. The hosts will usually have ham sandwiches, a few two liters of pop, & homemade cookies to start it. Then are ready for suggestions for everyone- hotdish, dessert, etc. This works out great! Usually have plenty of leftovers. Warm apple cider, hot chocolate, soup, or chilli also go over well.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Besides the fire pit, you might talk to the people at Costco, or Sams Club about donations or loans of equipment. Wish you were closer, I have a few propane stoves that would give you 8 or 10 burners to cook, heat or reheat stuff.
I would also talk to some of the local caterers about donating or loaning thier equipment, they may come out and help you out in trade for the advertisement.
You can make your chili or food contest a little more fun by simply changing the name to something more Halloweenish, Maybe something like Hungarian Ghoulish, or Eyeball Stew (meatballs in a tomato sauce). I agree on the Itallian food end of it though, it can be done fairly cheaply, and is pretty much universal in appeal, I would keep a batch of the sauce without the meat for the vegans in the group. You can have contests for the best or most original food names, etc., let me know if I can help.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

We host anywhere from 100-150 people each year at our Halloween party at our house. I buy 3-4 turkeys when they're 50 cents a pound, 3-4 hams when they're cheap and 50 lbs of beef ribs from a local meat supplier. I have 3 electric smokers, put the meat in in the morning and take them out as needed. We put them in aluminum pans with aluminum foil to stay hot. My guests carve their own Broasted Buzzard, Petrified Pork and Human Ribs. We provide buns, mayo and mustard if they want to make a sandwich. If there's no electricity charcoal smokers would work the same way.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

I like the chili cook off idea as well.

Another idea(maybe) is to rent one of those big grills(the trialer type)
and have a bbq chicken dinner, and if its for charity im sure you can get someone to donate the wood and coal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

You need the Duke!!!!!! He'll chime in when when he sees it


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Send Duke a PM. It may be awhile before he does a fly by.


----------



## ronhurst (Oct 30, 2004)

Does your paper have a "free kittens to good home" section? 
*ducks to avoid flying objects* 
Just kidding! 

Maybe you should look into renting one of those huge tow behind grills. Some restaurants will rent them. They are the big grills with a hitch to pull behind your truck. Turkey burgers are cheaper than beef, hotdogs are cheaper still, but you've done that.
KFC will donate chicken to non profit events. Tell em you dont want it cooked if you want to grill it. Or let them hook ya up with their 7 herbs and spices.
Just a thought.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

ronhurst, thats the kind I was talking about. The big tow behind grills. Good to know that kfc will donate, and sure he can get the wood for free.
We did that a race to raise money for the track.


----------



## Fyre Draic (Mar 5, 2006)

_we usually have large crowds to feed at any Family function...might I suggest: make one large dish, (and I have a recipe that is a crowd pleaser) then suggest to your guests to bring a dish. This is called pot-luck. Even if you are the host...it doesn't mean you have to flip the entire bill to feed everyone. We make a few large pans of pizza casserole. It is easy and not so expensive. The cost of mozzerella cheese is your worst expense. Create a food theme...(Italian) You make the casseroles...someone can donate for the garlic breads...and others can bring salads, desserts, or other entrees and appetizers. If it is for fund raising...a small donation per plate is fashionable in these times. Other donations could be offered by pledging to match a percentage to every dollar donated. Let me know if you want my pizza casserole recipe._


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

When I first posted this we fed 100-125 people, this past year over 300 showed up! It is growing, growing, growing...this year I plan on asking people to bring things to go with whatever we decide to fix. We are planning on providing the meat and condiments and go from there. I liked the post about smoking turkey, etc that could feed a bunch. I have found at our local Save-A-Lot large all meat hot dogs, 20 at $4.99, I am wondering about grilling these and having cheese, onions, chili, etc. to go with them. I am going to check out the local Pepsi distributor to see if they might donate some can drinks.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

If you can get a drink distrubutor, they will usually take back anything unsold. We did it for our soccer teams snack bar.


----------

